# Wich is d Best mobile under 8K .... In INDIA !!!



## vinyasmusic (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi ... Guys n gals ..... 
My Q to all the geeks here is ... 
Which is d best mobile to buy under 8-9K range ... ?
Should v wait for new releases or go for it now ? 
I think 3G should be a must for the mobile now ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2010)

if u r OK with non-smartphone then I would suggest u samsung Monte
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/samsung-s5620-monte-new.jpg
Samsung S5620 Monte - Full phone specifications

If u want smartphone with symbian OS then have to go for Nokia touchscreens


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jun 26, 2010)

Anything other than Nokia plz ..... i hate mostg of their sets .... Especially N series ... They shuld be renamed to haNg series ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL   Then u will like Samsung Monte...it have capacitive screen and all the connectivity options from 3g, wifi, gps


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 26, 2010)

but we dont give ant guarantee that it wont haNg


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

You can consider *Sony Ericsson C510.* Great 3.2mp camera with great music.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jun 26, 2010)

I have used Samsung mobiles like Jet n Corby ... They don hang at least like Nokia .... But Monte costs more than 11K i guess ... I had checked few days back ... !!!! How about Motorola ?


----------



## azzu (Jun 26, 2010)

+1 for  SE c510 ..
plz specify ur Mode of use and need of features  
we can be more precise then


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nokia 5235 is the way to go in your budget but seeing your comments it seems as if you won't be happy. Stick with Samsung or SE.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2010)

Nokia 5235 or Nokia 5230 FTW


----------



## manjunathmaski (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Which is d Best mobile under 8K .... In INDIA !!!*

I suggest Sony Ericson c510.
this phone is too good it has all features.

click the link and check it out.
Sony Ericsson C510 - Full phone specifications


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 28, 2010)

nokia c5. my bro just bought it and its great value for money with 3g, gps, 3.2MP cam, 3.5 mm audio jack etc


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2010)

I have similar thread running by my bad luck not much reply so 

Which 1 is better Nokia 5235 or Samsung S5620 ?

or any else in this range I want touch so else are not eligible


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2010)

Samsung Monte 

1.Capacitive screen
2. Wifi
3. 3.15mp cam (2mp of 5235)
4. Better looking

Nokia 5235

1. slightly bigger screen 3.2inch( 3" of monte)
2. Symbian OS
3. Video recording vga@30fps (qvga@15fps of monte)

remaining specs r nearly same


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 29, 2010)

If u need WiFi then Nokia 5530 is a very good option!

here: Nokia 5530 XpressMusic vs. Samsung S5620 Monte - GSMArena.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2010)

But no 3g in 5530...all connectivity options r only in 5800


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Samsung Monte
> 
> 1.Capacitive screen
> 2. Wifi
> ...



Ya,I know that. Wifi is not important but capacitive touch and 3.15mp camera is attracting me towards monte but no symbian , no multitasking, no on screen qwerty,little smaller screen , low resolution  is distracting 

So all I guess 5235 is best and  IMO 5530 is not worth it at all


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 30, 2010)

If you would like your phone to do some real work, go for Nokia 5230. It doesn't have wi-fi, but you don't need that either. The number of softwares available for symbian is really great and you can do a hell lot of things with them. Only problem, freewares are not that many. 5230 is a really good phone and having a smartphone really makes more sense to me.
For example, I can speak to my friends & relatives who have smartphones free of cost using fring/nimbuzz and a google account (data charges are nominal). But very few of them have smartphones, so...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2010)

BTW fring and nimbuzz can be used in java mobiles


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 30, 2010)

java versions of fring & imbuzz can be used only for text chat, not for voice & video


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 4, 2010)

Fring is good .... 
Samsung has some cool sets ... Used my frens Monte yesterday ... And Jet too ... They r very good .... Nokia is goin to have a run for its money ... 
MOTOROLA whr r u guys ???? I hope u get a good one out soon


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2010)

I posted in this thread so I am sharing this 

I bought nokia 5235 ..any 1 need some info let me know..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats...whats the price and what did u get along with ur mobile (like memory card, headset, voucher etc)


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought it form Nokia Priority at RS 8700

got earphones (wh-701), 2gb card , usb cable, 12 months music subscription.

well card is useless for me as I already got 4 gb card .. other contents looks good

and 1 annoying thing was that no one had screen protector that I asked for this mobile..not even at nokia priority.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Did u tried ur headset?? the headset with 5800 was very poor how is the one with 5235
And u didnt get screen protector...I have changed 2 of them in last 8 months...there is plenty available here...it cost around Rs.70


----------



## reddick (Jul 9, 2010)

SE C510
using since one yr.
gr8 phone vid no probs at all


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2010)

yes, I will get screen protector soon.. Headset r good, good clarity but I am finding it very uncomfortable might be it is just to me..  transfered music to it yesterday so will give more details very soon


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 11, 2010)

+1 for SE. 
SAMSUNG Monte (Onix) Comparism has been done in this month's Digit too. My frnd brought it. Its good phone but the touch screen is less sensitive. 

You can go for SE or LG Cookie Fresh is good one.


----------



## mauryarahul007 (Jul 14, 2010)

dude...... u can also give look to nokia x3 n 5230... they are awesome


----------



## salvachn (Jul 14, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> +1 for SE.
> SAMSUNG Monte (Onix) Comparism has been done in this month's Digit too. My frnd brought it. Its good phone but the touch screen is less sensitive.
> 
> You can go for SE or LG Cookie Fresh is good one.



Cookie Plus is available at 7300 in Chennai.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 16, 2010)

salvachn said:


> Cookie Plus is available at 7300 in Chennai.


sorry it was an typo. I wanted to say cookie plus. 

I don't know abt HTC Smart just check how's it. Or if u can try to extend u r budget u can get Samsung Galaxy Spica the cheapest Andriod.


----------



## sughreev (Jul 20, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> I bought it form Nokia Priority at RS 8700
> 
> got earphones (wh-701), 2gb card , usb cable, 12 months music subscription.
> 
> ...



Hey i also bought this phone today, but need to know about the music review is it worth to download music from ovi music store.


----------



## tan123 (Jul 21, 2010)

These are a few good QWERTY keypad mobile phones for those who love chatting using their mobile phones. All these mobiles are well in the price range of 8000 rupees or 160$.

1.  Samsung Corby TXT -Rs. 7300

Features: 

    * a 2.2-inch TFT LCD with a 176 x 144 pixel resolution
    * EDGE/GPRS
    * Bluetooth v2.1 with A2DP, USB 2.0
    * 2MP camera
    * FM radio with RDS
    * microSD card support for external memory
    * 3.5mm handsfree socket
    * JAVA MIDP and CLDC supported

The disadvantage of this is only its battery which has only a two day stand by time. This is a single SIM mobile phone however.

2. LG KS360  -Rs. 8100

Features:

    * a 2.4-inch TFT LCD with a 240 x 320 pixel resolution
    * GPRS
    * Bluetooth v2.0 with A2DP, USB 2.0
    * 2MP camera 
    * FM radio
    * MP3 Player with Dolby sound Engine
    * JAVA MIDP and CLDC

This phone rocks with the slide QWERTY keypad which is very comfortable for typing.


Thanks 
                                              samsung seek sprint
                                              LG Cosmos phone


----------



## unni (Jul 21, 2010)

sughreev said:


> Hey i also bought this phone today, but need to know about the music review is it worth to download music from ovi music store.


Ovi music store has a relatively good collection of songs. I think all the latest songs are available in many languages. All the songs I downloaded were 256 kbps. I got 100 free songs with my mobile. Download failed for 12 and I lost those 12.


----------



## crapface (Jul 27, 2010)

how you were download those music using the Ovi player pc client or your phone....Which phone your are using??


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 27, 2010)

Sab kuch damaadol ......
Papa ne mobile dilane se mana kar diya .........
Im stil stuck wid MOTOROLA L6
Nt tht itsn't a gud set ... Its awesome but its old yaar ....
AH!!!
Anyway ... 
Il have to w8 ...
Thanx for all de help ... I have searchd a lot ... If any1 needs any help .... PM me


----------



## donzeye (Aug 5, 2010)

crapface said:


> how you were download those music using the Ovi player pc client or your phone....Which phone your are using??




hey i dont have personal pc or a GPRS connection on my phone... so i don't think this service is for me...


----------



## raman0890 (Aug 5, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> I posted in this thread so I am sharing this
> 
> I bought nokia 5235 ..any 1 need some info let me know..



hey should i get this one or 5230 coz i dont need unlimited music


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2010)

raman0890 said:


> hey should i get this one or 5230 coz i dont need unlimited music




if you don't need to download music on your phone then you should go for nokia 5230, but unlimited music thing is look very attractive for me, so i am going for nokia 5235... also 5235 have better panel with shine...


----------



## donzeye (Aug 19, 2010)

Can we download ovi player on our phone, or can we use ovi player to play music files on my phone, I have nokia 5235.


----------

